# How to Update a Single Fund Portfolio to Have More Bonds



## CrazyMorgan426Hemi (Dec 27, 2020)

As I get closer to retirement age, my portfolio should consist more of bonds and less of equities. How would I make changes to my portfolio if it consisted only one fund?

Let's say I am following the Canadian Couch Potato ETF Vanguard model portfolio and I started my portfolio with VGRO (80% equities, 20% bonds). As I get older I should be transitioning my portfolio to VCIP (20% equities, 80% bonds). Should I be selling all of my funds and then purchasing the next ratio? So for example, If I want to go from 80% equities to 70% equities I should be selling all of my VGRO, and then purchase 30% VAB and 70% VEQT?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Multiple ways of doing it, depends on your timeline, current assets, future contributions, etc.

If you're still adding in new money every year you could just start buying VCIP which will start to tip the scales towards your future allocation. You could also sell and purchase different a ETF as you mentioned or a combination of the two.


----------

